# Cubesmith



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

I just wanted to thank Chris (owner of cubesmith) for his excellent work and effort. If we didn't have cubesmith stickers, what would the speedsolving community be like? I personally can't cube without cubesmith stickers.... anyway, thanks to chris!

oh, i'm gonna post this on Chris's fb wall, so don't do weird stuff.


----------



## Samania (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks.. Chris..


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 3, 2010)

Customer service is awesome.

Once, my order was missing some stickers, and he sent them to me within the week.
Another time, I was sent the wrong thing, and then he sent me new stickers for free.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 3, 2010)

*READING THESE POSTS* *HEARS KNOCKING AT DOOR, IT'S THE UPS MAN WITH MY 2X2 STICKERS* LOL


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

ya I use coobsmiths. they're lush.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

Half-bright set <3


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Half-bright set <3



bright set <3


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Half-bright set <3
> ...



Normal set. You crazy people and your fluorescent stickers.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Half-bright set <3
> ...



I really like that blue, but pink and orange? :confused:


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 3, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Half-bright set <3


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 3, 2010)

I just got my first CubeSmith package recently...wow. The tiles are awesome.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 3, 2010)

The tiles are insanely awesome but they throw my recog off a bit if I use the regular stickers (any other darker brand like rubik's or pvc stickers off popbuying that come w/their cubes). They last forever though!

The pink and orange from the bright set are way too similar and make recog horrible especially in low lighting (I had an H perm and only knew due to blue/green, couldn't tell while looking at the orange face).


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> The pink and orange from the bright set are way too similar and make recog horrible especially in low lighting (I had an H perm and only knew due to blue/green, couldn't tell while looking at the orange face).



exactly.


----------



## yeee707 (Jun 3, 2010)

My own custom set =)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 3, 2010)

Chris, you're awsome. I plan on buying 10 or so sets soon to celebrate your awesomeness.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 3, 2010)

Florescent Green
Florescent Yellow
Florescent Orange
Bright Blue
White
Red

Best color set ever.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Florescent Green
> Florescent Yellow
> Florescent Orange
> Bright Blue
> ...



Recently, I took one of my cubes to a glow-in-the-dark mini golf place. I took along a cube with Cubesmith half-bright stickers, and a bright yellow C4U core. The 3 fluorescent sides where are unbearably bright, the other 3 sides were to dark to see at all, and there was an eerie yellow light coming from the middle of the cube. Turns out, the cores are actually glow in the dark. Just thought I'd share that with you. Also, fluorescent has a u.  I do like the sound of bright blue though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Florescent Green
> Yellow
> Purple
> Bright Blue
> ...


yes


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Florescent Green
> ...



yes


----------



## Konsta (Jun 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Florescent Green
> Florescent Yellow
> Florescent Orange
> Bright Blue
> ...



I would use this, but they don't have it on their set and I don't want to pay any extra.
It should be the bright set, instead of pink-version.
But half-bright is pretty awesome too


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 3, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



yes


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Fluorescent white stickers FTW


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

half bright <3 + light blue


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



yes!


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 3, 2010)

gogo half brights are awesome, just placed an order for the ones that fit F cubes


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 3, 2010)

I was thinking of using that set as I think bright colors would help them stand out, but after using my girlfriend's full bright cube it made me hate it!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Half-bright set <3
> ...



[<3]Normal set[/<3]
[]Half bright set and bright set[/]


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



lol that normal set... i wonder where it came from


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Gotta love Cubesmith! The owner should post on this forum!


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER

But seriously, how long do the stickers last?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 3, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> But seriously, how long do the stickers last?



I have never needed to replace any of my Cubesmith stickers. The ones I have from about 2 years ago are barely even chipped.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

A very long time


----------



## NanoCuber (Jun 3, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Florescent Green
> Florescent Yellow
> Florescent Orange
> Bright Blue
> ...



+10000000000


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2010)

YAY CUBESMITH!!


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 3, 2010)

Stickers *>* Tiles in *my* opinion.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 3, 2010)

So one time I ordered some Japanese calendar stickers from Cubesmith and it literally took months for it to arrive. He did give me some extra free stuff though because it took so long. Like a textured tile set, which I don't particularly care for, but apparently they're relatively expensive.


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 3, 2010)

Their service is good !


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 3, 2010)

great service good shipping perfect stickers


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 3, 2010)

NanoCuber said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Florescent Green
> ...



Does this color set look good on either a black or a white cube? I'm worried about fluorescents not having enough contrast against a white cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



UGH! MY EYES!!!!


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> So one time I ordered some Japanese calendar stickers from Cubesmith and it literally took months for it to arrive. He did give me some extra free stuff though because it took so long. Like a textured tile set, which I don't particularly care for, but apparently they're relatively expensive.



we're thanking him, not complaining because you got free stuff.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 6, 2010)

We were just in a summer night walk and I have to tell you that half-bright set in my F-II looked _beautiful_!
I was not sure how well I would be able to see the stickers at summer night, but the cubing was a pleasure to my eyes. 
I'm glad I took my main cube with me, instead of my regular 'travel cube'.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


you must die now


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

Cubesmith regular sets look great. need to buy some more for my shenshou... 1.4cm or 1.5?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 6, 2010)

standard set - blue + purple = <3


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 17, 2010)

best customer service. I bought 9 3x3 bright sets, but I got 9 half bright (not to mention 2 days shipping), and now chris is sending me 9 bright red and blue stickers. GREAT


----------



## Toad (Jun 17, 2010)

Mmmmnice.


----------

